#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Novos emoticons

## 1c3m4n

E ai galera o que vcs acharam dos novos emoticons do forum?
Eu achei d+++++ ahuehaeuheau :claps: 

esse diabinho fico mto show ahuehauheu  :Frown: 6) 

e esse xingando tb :@: 

vo usar mto eles :music: 

:tiro: :crazy: 
 :Frown: B)

----------


## Bios

> E ai galera o que vcs acharam dos novos emoticons do forum?
> Eu achei d+++++ ahuehaeuheau :claps: 
> 
> esse diabinho fico mto show ahuehauheu 6) 
> 
> e esse xingando tb :@: 
> 
> vo usar mto eles :music: 
> 
> ...


Realmente .... ficaram mtooo fofos !! eheheh

Tem esses que eu curti .. :tiro: :martelo: :motinha: 

Esse para eu usar com o Demi ehehee :inlove: 

Foram 2 noites postando e arrumando eles .. né amor ? eheh..... mas valeu a pena !!! :clap: 

O Under ta cada dia + show  :Cool:

----------


## demiurgo

pois eh mor.... 

foi mto tempo gasto pros kras ficarem assim!!! hehehe

agora usem viu povos malditos!!!

[]'s :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## LenTu

seram usados com ctz... !!!

esse eh irado :toim: 

esse tb... 
:no:

----------


## demiurgo

o meu predileto eh esse kra tbm hahahaha :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: 

[]'s

----------


## gmlinux

Gostei deste:  :Frown: 6)

----------

